# Shelf railroad



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I was asked by a friend at work how to go about building and mounting track to a shelf to hang around a room. What dia./radius curve is best ( will be the Bachman Thomas loco used ) and would the Bachmann steel track work or should he use brass instead....Thanks for your input Fellas...... Travis


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I would use solid rails, not hollow for a ceiling RR as you would not want to have to redo the track if something goes wrong. A stalled engine if running will eat through the hollow rail and may need replacement, solid rail would be more robust. 
Also, hollow rail damages real easy esp. if bent sideways.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a friend who use Bachmann track, had a little humidity in the room and now has rust all over it. 
I would go with brass. 

Don


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have around 200 feet of brass rail 8' off the floor in our Train/Christmas Gift Shop. Some 4' diameter curves, I have cleaned it 3-4 times in 8 years. I would consider larger curves if possible. We are very limited in what will run due to the tight curves and clearances. I would also stay away from the steel rail in this situation. We have 5' diameter curves available from USA Trains, as well as 5' straights. LGB R2 would be an excellent choice, also available.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

What's wrong with stainless steel track. You will never have to clean it.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Nothing is wrong with SS, except availability.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike doesn't say what engines and cars he is pulling, but steel rails are much harder than the wheels on most engines and cars. With his tight curves I would worry about grinding away the flanges on the locos and cars,over time. It is easier to replace track than some locomotive wheels.


Chuck


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been running a LGB Christmas Train with a powered tender from the start on one loop. We now have a Christmas Eggliner on the second loop.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike! I thought that you were probably running short wheel bases. Chuck


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann's Thomas will work fine on the stock Bachmann steel track, however the Annie and Clarabel coaches have had bucking derailment issues reported on 4' dia. If he was planning to use the coaches I think I would opt for 5' dia curves, it give the cars a bit more wiggle room.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Treeman on 24 Nov 2013 08:15 AM 
Nothing is wrong with SS, except availability. Nickle plated brass is about 20% more expensive than brass, but it's just as oxidation-free as SS, and very available (in flex track, not sectional). 

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/t...208d790c4a

Cliff


----------

